# QB's



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Vikes should get one of the Chargers two starting qb's and trade a wideout and a draft pick for them, what do ya'll think??? Good idea or bad. I really don't care about this year but there really is no way that Culpepper will be ready for the start of next years season and I can't imagine that with qb's getting hurt so much that these two guys will still both be with the chargers the whole year. I just can't see being optomistic going into next year with Brad Johnson as the starter. I know he has won a superbowl but this defense is NOT Tampa Bays defense!!


----------

